# Have I dropped a battery clanger ? !!!



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Have just disconnected my leisure battery from my 57plate Cheyenne 635 and brought it home to charge in my house. Due to there being no power in the lock up.

Having read some articles on here i am wondering is this going to effect my radio/cd/dvd player security codes if it has any. I know it draws power from the Leisure battery when parked up, but surely it doesn't when on the move cause the control panel is inactive whilst travelling.

Does anyone know of other problems i may now face, or am i just thinking too much about it. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If it's the same as mine you'll have no code. You might have a problem selecting EXT IN. If you do let me know.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Is it a "face off" unit ? IE is the fascia of the head unit removable ? A lot of these units don't have a code. 

D.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with others that it's nothing to worry about.

I always fully disconnect my Autotrail leisure battery when in storage, and never have problems powering up again. (The radio and tv work from the leisure battery, unlike a car.)

As always, a problem shared is a problem halved - Or in this case, not a problem at all.

Can't wait to get out in our van again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

This is the best thing to do with the leisure battery. It will last a lot longer if it is kept charged.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------

